# Can a floor drain discharge to grade?



## Mech (Jun 18, 2020)

2015 IPC

Can the floor drain in a pump house discharge to grade or must it be connected to a sanitary system?  The pump house is for the fire suppression system fire pumps.

I did not see anything in the code allowing it or prohibiting it.

Thanks.


----------



## Msradell (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm not sure about the code for that but I've seen it many times especially in sprinkler rooms like you mentioned.


----------



## steveray (Jun 19, 2020)

DRAIN. Any pipe that carries waste water or water-borne
wastes in a building drainage system.

PLUMBING FIXTURE. A receptacle or device that is connected
to a water supply system or discharges to a drainage
system or both. Such receptacles or devices require a supply
of water; or discharge liquid waste or liquid-borne solid
waste; or require a supply of water and discharge waste to a
drainage system.

SECTION 412
FLOOR AND TRENCH DRAINS

As floor drains are specifically covered in Ch. 4 I would say they are a fixture....


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jun 19, 2020)

IPC 802.1.5 & the exception to 802.2 imply that clear-water waste doesn't have to be connected to the sanitary sewer.  Some sanitation authorities don't want clear-water waste entering their sewers.


----------



## steveray (Jun 19, 2020)

What is the water picking on it's way into the floor drain? Oils? Dirt? Doesn't sound like clear water anymore...


----------



## my250r11 (Jun 22, 2020)

As usual, it depends on the AHJ


----------



## VillageInspector (Jun 29, 2020)

I would contact the local water and sewer authority with regards to this


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 29, 2020)

I have a similar question with regards to rainwater collection not being allowed to be retained in a cistern with a pump for later yard use, what say you?


----------



## north star (Jun 29, 2020)

*@ = @*

I am unsure of your question.......Can you
please re-state it ?

Thanks !

*@ = @*


----------



## steveray (Jun 29, 2020)

The newer I-codes have a lot of graywater and reuse stuff in them...If is not connected to the house plumbing, I am out...


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 29, 2020)

north star said:


> *@ = @*
> 
> I am unsure of your question.......Can you
> please re-state it ?
> ...



House is at a lower elevation than the rear of the property.  Need a pump to move collected water up hill, but city is concerned about using the collected water over an extended period between rains.


----------



## Msradell (Jun 29, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> House is at a lower elevation than the rear of the property.  Need a pump to move collected water up hill, but city is concerned about using the collected water over an extended period between rains.


Why would the city care how you use the water you collect as long as you don't discharge into their system. To me it sounds like a great idea from both sides of the coin.


----------



## Mech (Jul 1, 2020)

Concerned how?  Pumping during a rain event?  Not pumping during a rain event?  Cistern contents going septic between pumping events?


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 3, 2020)

Not a great idea to dump water from a fire pump house into a sanitary sewer as you greatly increase the fixture count because most fire pumps have an open cooling system - i.e. water runs thru fire pump to cool engine and is discharged onto the floor or trench drain for disposal . It would easily require an 6 to 8 inch pipe just to handle the fire pump runoff - we usually discharged into the retention pond and required some sort of oil/ water skimmer near the discharge point.


----------



## north star (Jan 5, 2021)

*& * &*

Typically, ..."if" the fire pump has gray water or oil leaking thru the seals
in the fire pump engine, then the discharge should go thru an oil \ water
separator first before being connected to the sanitary sewer system.

Check with the local AHJ to see what their requirements are.

*& * &*


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 6, 2021)

Mech said:


> Concerned how?  Pumping during a rain event?  Not pumping during a rain event?  Cistern contents going septic between pumping events?


Yes, the septic issue


----------



## Mech (Jan 6, 2021)

Pool pump and chlorine feed system?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 7, 2021)

IMPO
Per Cleanwater act, unless you have some kind of leaching area or retention area, you cannot discharge it into the stormwater system


----------

